# Modern warfare 2 dedi server petition



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

As just about all of you probably know, IW have f**ked over the PC gamers by not allowing dedicated servers and only using their IW.net system.

There is a petition going to get them to try and change their minds, you can sign up here:

http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition.html

Also, just about everyone who knows about this now is also cancelling the preorder, you don't get anything from it anyway, just get it straight away, which will be pointless because without dedi servers the online will be crap. Now obviously this is up to you, but I an many others are dropping the preorder, again in protest, so that is another option for you, but please please sign the petition

There are other things you can do too:

*facebook group*: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=160475627932

*Steam Group*: search boycott modern warfare 2 on groups and it comes up

*put something about your view on the IW site* (DON'T make another post, people are getting pissed at people making lots of threads, it will get deleted): http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=13


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow im shocked that they are doing this!

so does this mean that half the time there wont be any servers?

ive also got this game on pre-order.

Sighned anyway!


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep signed.


----------



## linkin (Oct 18, 2009)

signed.

MY EYES BURN

no wonder pc gaming is getting ass-raped.


----------



## Demala (Oct 18, 2009)

signed.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 18, 2009)

Signed too.

Glad I forego the PC version in favor of the 360 version.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

I got a visitor message asking what it is all about. If you don't know then i will put it all here:

http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=745&Itemid=111

you can listen to the interview here: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2369799

for those that don't want to read or listen, i will sumarise:

this is from Fourzerotwo who is basically the head developer of the multiplayer side of the game, so it is very trustworthy, it is from IW themselves. Basically, what he has said is this:

   *
     We're doing a lot on the backend to make the game accessible for everyone.
   *
     There is no delay for the PC version of MW2
   *
     There's prestige mode
   *
     Jason West at the MP event, said that he was dead on, on the matchmaking servers. We've been building a system on the backend called IW.NET.
   *
     You are completely reliant on IW.NET. There are no server lists. There are no dedicated servers.
   *
     You have private matches where you can customize the game
   *
     You cannot put MW2 on a dedicated server.
   *
     This is the first time we've ever done something like this and the team has huge plans for what IW.NET develops into.
   *
     Customizing your game...you have quite a few options in a private match
   *
     You're getting same game (as in Console), plus matchmaking and private match.
   *
     Server admin point-of view, NO DEDICATED SERVERS

I've summarized some of my own thoughts from the cast here:

General

   * IW partnering through Steam is what you will see in the future. Matchmaking is not through Steam, but IW.NET is run in conjunction with Steam.
   * GSP's will no longer be renting out servers.
   * No PunkBuster. VAC will be used as an anti cheat.
   * Retail distribution: Pre-orders will get a disk. Or you could order from Steam.
   * DLC may now need to be paid for - not confirmed.
   * Piracy was only a small reason for going to IW.NET - not the whole reason.

Clans:

   * No more clan servers. Private matches, replace clan servers.
   * Listen servers will connect to each other.
   * IW.NET/Steam will replace the community server admin

Competitive Gaming

   * Competitive gaming has changed forever.
   * It might be possible in the future for IW engineers to load a "competitive" setting on IW.NET, but it is far from a guarantee. It might also never happen.

Modding

   * Modding the game is now very much in question. Fourzerotwo had no info on modding. However, it appears that there will be no mods or maps for MW2.
   * Modding in SpecOps? Unknown.

So what this means:

NO dedicated servers, so no clan servers, or clans.

NO being able to have clan matches/join other clan servers

NO punkbuster, instead they will be using VAC (Valve Anti-Cheat System), the same thing used in CS:S, HL:deathmatch, TF2, L4D etc

NO moderating servers

There will be private matches, but they can't be moderated by anyone and not just anyone can join, they must be invited

There is apparently also a possibility that PC gamers will now have to pay for updates, map packs, patches etc, much like console gamers do.

There is a possibility of a couple of things where EVENTUALLY there will be dedi servers. They are:

(*=low chance, *****=very high chance)

Initially there will be both dedi and matchmaking systems (**)
A few patches in the future, there will be dedi servers, similar to what L4D was initially (****)

All from the top, but not finalised yet, but I for one am dropping my preorder right now and waiting for the game to come out to see if it is all true before I get it, i'm not getting some sucky game where you have to go through a matchmaking system with no clan servers

You can read about what the community think from the IW forums here:

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=107652&sid=493e4913cac2979c521877de101050f5


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

> NO punkbuster, instead they will be using VAC (Valve Anti-Cheat System



Actualy i would favour VAC over Punkbuster....ive had a fair share of punkbuster problems in the past...and if someone manages to get hold of your cd key and hacks then punkbuster bans it....they will not reverse the ban even if you can prove it wasnt you!

I think thats a good move,but everything else theyre planning on doing must no go ahead or it will ruin the game!

no clan servers? wtf


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Actualy i would favour VAC over Punkbuster....ive had a fair share of punkbuster problems in the past...and if someone manages to get hold of your cd key and hacks then punkbuster bans it....they will not reverse the ban even if you can prove it wasnt you!
> 
> I think thats a good move,but everything else theyre planning on doing must no go ahead or it will ruin the game!
> 
> no clan servers? wtf



With PB, you can appeal against the ban if your GUID gets hacked or if some idiot moderator PB bans your account, if you can prove it wasn't you doing the bad stuff.

With VAC though, once you are banned, that is it, you can't appeal, you can't do anything.

Both perform the same job and both do it well, but I much prefer PB over VAC because you have more control over it

I really don't understand what IW are playing at the minute, especially this close to release


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

Aastii said:


> With PB, you can appeal against the ban if your GUID gets hacked or if some idiot moderator PB bans your account, if you can prove it wasn't you doing the bad stuff.



Ive appealed before when my cod4 key got stolen,and someone from the us hacked with it!

on the punkbusted site you can type in your GUID and it lists what country your guid has been used in....Uk came up (obviusly me) and someone in the us! the hacker....i shown them this proof and they didnt want to know.

ended up buying a new key.....but i suppose you are right about them both been alike,ive not run into any problems with Vac though....and steam was VERY helpfull when my steam account got hacked.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

steam accounts getting hacked is nothing to do with VAC.

They will help you get your account back, BUT, if your account got hacked, the hacker went on say TF2 and HL:deathmatch and used hacks and you got VAC banned, they wouldn't want to hear about it.


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 18, 2009)

Has there been an official announcement of this made yet?


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Enjoi said:


> Has there been an official announcement of this made yet?



yep, read the stuff on the link i put a few posts back and if you have some spare time, listen to the ustream of the interveiw with FourZeroTwo


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

Aastii...would it be okay with you for me to copy and paste this post of yours on other forums i go on? will help on the petition


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Aastii...would it be okay with you for me to copy and paste this post of yours on other forums i go on? will help on the petition


Dont forget to tweet/facebook it/etc  and tell people to Retweet and such.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Aastii...would it be okay with you for me to copy and paste this post of yours on other forums i go on? will help on the petition



yes please do, anyone else that wants to do it, go for it



bomberboysk said:


> Dont forget to tweet/facebook it/etc  and tell people to Retweet and such.



I have done just that :0 already got it up on facebook, told my parents and friends (who don't even game) to go do it, have told just about everyone on my MSN contact list about it and have posted on my clan forum about it...i think i have done my part


----------



## Danda (Oct 18, 2009)

Signed! Screw this BS!


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

lmao just found this, someone posted it on the IW forums:

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-d247752b3936b67d88d8f53e66be67d5.html


----------



## Danda (Oct 18, 2009)

Aastii said:


> lmao just found this, someone posted it on the IW forums:
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-d247752b3936b67d88d8f53e66be67d5.html



I lol'ed! Nice one


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

facebook group here:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=160475627932

I will put all of the different causes on the first post

Oh, and another video to help the cause along  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKty5Kpf4w&fmt=18


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

Aastii said:


> yes please do, anyone else that wants to do it, go for it



Okay will do thanks 



Aastii said:


> lmao just found this, someone posted it on the IW forums:
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-d247752b3936b67d88d8f53e66be67d5.html



lol

Someone should post this on IW forum lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKty5Kpf4w&fmt=18


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Okay will do thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe done


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

haha i cant wait to see the outcome of all this.....I reckon they will re-consider after they see how many people have already cancelled their pre-orders.

for the time bieng,im not cancelling mine just yet...im going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> haha i cant wait to see the outcome of all this.....I reckon they will re-consider after they see how many people have already cancelled their pre-orders.
> 
> for the time bieng,im not cancelling mine just yet...im going to wait and see what happens.



You can always re preorder


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> haha i cant wait to see the outcome of all this.....I reckon they will re-consider after they see how many people have already cancelled their pre-orders.
> 
> for the time bieng,im not cancelling mine just yet...im going to wait and see what happens.



Only about 10% of those signing the petition will actually hold their word once it is released, and Infinity Ward knows this. In the end, all the petition is doing is generating more exposure for the game.


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2009)

Aastii said:


> You can always re preorder



I know...but theres plenty of time before release date yet....if they do re-consider it will probably be delayed for ages and they will have to change a load of things back to how they should be and non of that no dedicated servers crap!

They have realy shot themselves in the foot now lol


----------



## Aastii (Oct 18, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> I know...but theres plenty of time before release date yet....if they do re-consider it will probably be delayed for ages and they will have to change a load of things back to how they should be and non of that no dedicated servers crap!
> 
> *They have realy shot themselves in the foot now* lol



they shot themselves in the foot yesterday with that interview


----------



## russb (Oct 18, 2009)

I bet your glad i told you about this.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some of you may have read about the rumours surrounding whether dedicated server support will be available in the upcoming CoD:MW2.

Read Here: http://bashandslash.com/index.php?op...739&Itemid=111

This afternoon, during a live BASH episode, who should turn up but Infinity Wards community manager, Fourzerotwo.

A number of questions were put forward, including the dedi server question. Rob "fourzerotwo" Bowling replied with no - dedi servers will not be available. Multiplayer will run through a "IWNet" and servers will not be available for purchase. Listen Servers only.

Furthermore, Bowling also confirmed that PunkBuster will not be supported, alternatively using the Valave Anti-Cheat (or VAC) system.

BASH is still live with 402 - listen live here!:
http://bashandslash.com/index.php?op...d=91&Itemid=76 
__________________
LIVE FOR TODAY,TOMORROW MAY NEVER COME.


----------



## meanman (Oct 19, 2009)

Its all to make money consolse are in and pc gamers can go f*ck them selves well i have a banner on my site that lets them no how i feel 
www.tdk-gaming.co.uk


----------



## Enjoi (Oct 19, 2009)

meanman said:


> Its all to make money consolse are in and pc gamers can go f*ck them selves well i have a banner on my site that lets them no how i feel
> www.tdk-gaming.co.uk



Hilarious, I love it.


----------



## russb (Oct 19, 2009)

Enjoi said:


> Only about 10% of those signing the petition will actually hold their word once it is released, and Infinity Ward knows this. In the end, all the petition is doing is generating more exposure for the game.




  Even 10% equals a lot off money they will not get.


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 19, 2009)

russb said:


> Even 10% equals a lot off money they will not get.



It is, but they will still be making millions in profits.


----------



## computernoob1 (Oct 19, 2009)

It went up by 34000 signature in less than 24 hours :|


----------



## Shane (Oct 19, 2009)

meanman said:


> Its all to make money consolse are in and pc gamers can go f*ck them selves well i have a banner on my site that lets them no how i feel
> www.tdk-gaming.co.uk



Post that on their forums lol


----------



## Aastii (Oct 19, 2009)

meanman said:


> Its all to make money consolse are in and pc gamers can go f*ck them selves well i have a banner on my site that lets them no how i feel
> www.tdk-gaming.co.uk



lmfao outstanding 

i just checked count now:

61250 exactly 

Good job those that have put their bit in, they can't really ignore it if it carries on rising at this rate (which it seems to be)


----------



## russb (Oct 19, 2009)

I'v cancelled my order with Game so they will not be getting my money,well p-ss-d off tho as i have been looking forward to the game since March.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 19, 2009)

russb said:


> I'v cancelled my order with Game so they will not be getting my money,well p-ss-d off tho as i have been looking forward to the game since March.



+1, for an extra £10 over a normal PC game, this is a joke.

If they don't implement dedi servers, roll on BC2


----------



## Aastii (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?dedis4mw

up to 75k, and i am now off to bed, more than double what it was this morning, quality


----------



## PabloTeK (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll sign it. While the COD4 model wasn't brilliant (It was terrible actually, uploading the whole game?!) it is better than centralised servers; what happens if they fail?!


----------



## FairDoos (Oct 20, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## Shane (Oct 20, 2009)

Ive actualy sighned it a few times now...just using fake made up game names and email add.

I realy dont want their servers to end up like l4ds...theyre crap!


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep just re-signed, I really don't know what this _matchmaking_ system is, but it sounds bad, but dedicated servers ftw.


----------



## Shane (Oct 20, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> Yep just re-signed, I really don't know what this _matchmaking_ system is, but it sounds bad, but dedicated servers ftw.



Im sure they will do something about it,They know theyre upsetting alot of people.

Just immagine how much money they have lost already with all the pre-order cancels


----------



## awildgoose (Oct 20, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Im sure they will do something about it,They know theyre upsetting alot of people.
> 
> Just immagine how much money they have lost already with all the pre-order cancels



I would have canceled my pre-order if I made one in the first place

Actually, if I could have gotten that pre-order in I wouldn't have, I want those NVG's!!!... oh and Soaphead.

So how does this "matchmaking' system work?


----------



## PabloTeK (Oct 20, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Just imagine how much money they have lost already with all the pre-order cancels



Won't bother them too much; the retailer's already bought the stock of games from the publisher. As far as Activison and IW are concerned it's still money in the bank unless you can buy direct...


----------



## Aastii (Oct 20, 2009)

100,000 signatures


----------



## Shane (Oct 20, 2009)

PabloTeK said:


> Won't bother them too much; the retailer's already bought the stock of games from the publisher. As far as Activison and IW are concerned it's still money in the bank unless you can buy direct...



Yah i suppose your right


----------



## JoeSamo (Oct 20, 2009)

I am posting just to sign this petition.  I am BOYCOTTING this game till they decide otherwise!!!  Ill stick to COD 4


----------



## russb (Oct 20, 2009)

*New info.*

From: http://www.fourzerotwo.com/?p=745

I recently broke news on a PC community member’s podcast that Modern Warfare 2 would be introducing a completely new backend infastructure called IWNET that would allow matchmaking for multiplayer games on PC. The news, by default, means no more browsing through a Server List for a server with the settings / ping you want among other things, and sent shockwaves through the hardcore PC community, leading to many more questions than answers as to ‘HOW’ this would work, and if it would really be better for the PC community as a whole.

Questions, assumptions, and speculation I intend to dispel.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is actually the biggest investment Infinity Ward has ever made into the PC version of our games. It’s also the most feature-rich PC version we’ve ever made. IWNET takes the benefits of dedicated servers and allows them to be utilized and accessed by every player, out of the box, while removing the barrier to entry for players unaware of how to maintain a server on their own.

How does it do this?

Matchmaking & Smoother Gameplay: When you want to player a multiplayer game on PC, in the past. You’d have to scroll through a Server Browser which listed every available server which was hosted by individual server admins. Each had their own private rules, mods, or ways of playing the game. Most players would also use the server browser to find just the best quality game (based on PING). With IWNET matchmaking, it takes all that into account for you. All you have to do is select the playlist (pre-set gametypes with custom rules) that fits the style of play you are in the mood for. When you do, it will automatically find you a game with the best performance, ping, and preferences based on your location and individual connection as well as matching you with players of your same SKILL. So you’re always guaranteed the best game performance for where you are and what connection you’re playing on as well as an equal game with other players of your same skill level, not rank, but skill level. It doesn’t mean you’ll just be thrown into a random game! It will put you in the game that will give you the smoothest gameplay possible without you having to manually find a server with the best ping.

Playlists and Private Matches: As I described above, Playlists are pre-set game modes and gametypes for public games. If you just want to jump into a public game of Search and Destroy or Hardcore Search and Destroy and you don’t care about fully customizing it, then you can utilize playlists to do that quickly for you. However, say you’re in a clan and you want to play a Clan match with another team, or you want to practice for an upcoming tournament that has specific rules in a private game. Then you can start a Private Match (which is essentially like running your own private server) where you have complete control over the rules, who can join, boot players you don’t want, and essentially control the entire game or tweak it to your liking. Once the rules are set, you can invite the other team in or just start it up with your clan to practice with the custom rules before the match. This now allows you to play custom games out of the box without the need to install mods, find a modded server with the rules you like, or worry about not being in control of the match.

Party System and Friendslist: Modern Warfare 2 on PC also makes it much easier if you want to party up with your friends, or again, with your clan for a match. You can utilize the friendslist to see when your friends are online, and invite them to your Party. A Party allows you to move from game to game as a group. It’s great for clan matches, because you can party of with your clan and move from public game to public game together. Or if you’re doing a scrim, party up and invite the other clan (who is in a party) and they’ll all join at once. Set up a private match together and play. It makes setting up scrims or games with friends easier and hassle free.

Cheat / Hack Free Games: The biggest benefit of using IWnet by far is the fact that you don’t have to worry about joining a server full of aim-bots, wallhacks, or cheaters. Or relying on the server admin of the server to constantly be monitoring, banning, and policing it. Modern Warfare 2 on PC allows us to control the quality of the game much more than ever before as well as utilizing the VAC (Valve-Anti-Cheat) system to keep games clean of hackers and cheaters.

All in all, IWNET adds a load of new features that the PC version of our games have never had before and allows us an infrastructure to continue to update and improve on the game post-launch.


----------



## Glliw (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds pretty much like they ported their Xbox live system over.


----------



## epidemik (Oct 21, 2009)

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2009/10/20/modern-warfare-2-dedicated-server-response.aspx

Sounds like they're not gonna change it. Theyre claiming that the only downside (which i guess  for them is not a downside) is that we wont be able to mod the game.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 21, 2009)

Glliw said:


> Sounds pretty much like they ported their Xbox live system over.



they have, but they were too lazy to do anything to change the matchmaking system.

Fourzerotwo has posted on the forums (2 days after it broke, better late than never -.- ) saying this:



> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is actually the biggest investment Infinity Ward has ever made into the PC version of our games. It’s also the most feature-rich PC version we’ve ever made. IWNET takes the benefits of dedicated servers and allows them to be utilized and accessed by every player, out of the box, while removing the barrier to entry for players unaware of how to maintain a server on their own.
> 
> How does it do this?
> 
> ...



as you can see, it is exactly as he said on the podcast, he is just shoveling the same crap down our throats on a different day. Apparently they are looking over it because of the petition and the forum response and that, but they clearly will do f**k all about it.

You can read the responses to his post here:

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=128182


----------



## russb (Oct 21, 2009)

Aastii can you give me a bit of credit for my info on this subject as in your post,please.

 The info you are posting is just being taken from my post at least use the Quote button or find the info yourself.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 21, 2009)

russb said:


> Aastii can you give me a bit of credit for my info on this subject as in your post,please.



oh, you already posted my last post, sorry 

I clicked last post (as i always do) and as this isn't getting huuuuge amounts of posts per day, i thought only epidemik was a new post. Yup, this one was yours and you told it first, but the petition was my breaking out


----------



## russb (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed.


----------



## russb (Oct 23, 2009)

I think we should keep this up the top so any new people who come on and have not signed can still do so.

http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition.html


----------



## Aastii (Oct 23, 2009)

russb said:


> I think we should keep this up the top so any new people who come on and have not signed can still do so.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition.html



Put it in your sig so every post you do people can see it


----------



## russb (Oct 23, 2009)

Aastii said:


> Put it in your sig so every post you do people can see it




 I dont know how you do it.


----------



## FairDoos (Oct 23, 2009)

russb said:


> I dont know how you do it.



You know when you put that LIVE FOR TODAY,TOMORROW MAY NEVER COME. or something do the same thing just put the link in your signiture


----------



## russb (Oct 23, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> You know when you put that LIVE FOR TODAY,TOMORROW MAY NEVER COME. or something do the same thing just put the link in your signiture




   That was done ages ago i cant remember what i done yesterday


----------

